

North Korea Government website costs only $15 - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1334900614

======
kaolinite
Good for them! I'd much rather that than the budgets that the UK (and other)
governments blow on websites which often aren't too complex at all.

------
jonursenbach
Should link to the source instead of blogspam.

<http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/04/north-korea-website/>

